# In what Metroid Game do you think is the hardest to 100% (NO GUIDE)



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

To start off being honest. I have a rather faulty history with metroid series. I haven't played every metroid, game, and i didn't beat them all. I have played metroid 2 On gameboy and beaten it, Super metroid on SNES and beaten it, Metroid other M on Wii and beaten it (Both normal 100% and hard) Metroid fusion and beaten it and Metroid zero mission and beaten it on Easy normal and hard 100%. I have not played metroid prime series nor want to, as well as that metroid federation force. Also i have not beaten the original metroid on NES either cause i just can't with that game, Zero mission is much better and fun.

Because i never played prime series, i have no opinions or knowledge of that game besides is a FPS game and usually avoid those types of games, but in your own honest opinion, which game do you think is the hardest to 100%?

Remember that 100% means collecting all power ups, and extra ammo pickups for Missles, super missles, Power bombs... Grapple beam, x-ray scope.. or whatever each game had that you can find. The games have been known to hide lots of what i consider unnecessary ammo pickups throughout each game and hidden in the most obscure places that one would think to look on at least the first 10 play throughs. (And that 10 is a generous one since is probably more) 

In metroid NES and gameboy, both games have no map to tell you where to go or where items may be. In super metroid you do get x-ray scope, but most pick ups are hidden and not even displayed on maps, and are grouped together with obvious pick up items just out of sight or reach until more power ups are gained. Metroid fusion has way too many missle and health packs. Since the power ups in both metroid fusion and other m are mandatory to progressing the story, they do not add to your findings, making it probably the only two games to be completed with 0% clear rate. In metroid fusion, there is a increase in health upgrades to finde compared to other ones in the series to compensate i guess? In metroid zero mission, after a clear game, loading your data will tell you how many of each power up you have collected in each area of the game, to help check mark the requirements for 100% which is probably the most helpful of all games to make it possible to find them all. 

To point out if you never played the game before, you wouldn't know how many of each you would need to collect for the 100% since it doesn't tell you, unlike metroid zero mission it does tell you how many missles, super missles, power bombs, energy tanks you need to have, how many you have collected out of remaining. I think is the easiest in Zero mission, but this post is about the hardest. Without using any sort of guide i just wanna know two questions. 


What metroid games have you 100% on your own without any help?
Which do you think was the most difficult to 100%


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 19, 2017)

AM2R


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> AM2R


I dunno what that is.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno what that is.


a fan game notable for its DMCA takedown given by the big N and for the fact that @VinsCool titled it on here as "suck a dick Nintendo" when he hosted it on Mega.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Because i never played prime series, i have no opinions or knowledge of that game besides is a FPS game and usually avoid those types of games


You should actually give them a go; if you're intentionally avoiding them just because they're first-person, then you're missing out on a lot for what honestly seems to me like an pretty silly reason.

On topic, I have 100%'d these Metroid games without a walkthrough/guide: Metroid, Super Metroid, Metroid Fusion, Metroid Prime, MP2, MP3, and Hunters (I don't really like using walkthroughs anyway).

I would say that the hardest game to 100% without a guide is probably Prime 1, Prime 2, or Metroid 1, with the easiest being Fusion (because of its brevity) or Prime 3 (because the game actually tells you where to find powerups as opposed to Prime 1 & 2).

I haven't 100%'d Other M, Metroid 2, or Zero Mission, so I can't really comment on the difficulty of those.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno what that is.


Another Metroid 2 Remake. A fangame.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Another Metroid 2 Remake. A fangame.


Thank you, now i can tell the other person, that OFFICIAL GAMES ONLY. 



Xiphiidae said:


> You should actually give them a go; if you're intentionally avoiding them just because they're first-person, then you're missing out on a lot for what seems to me like an honestly dumb reason.


I didn't mean to excuse it as a dumb reason. I just prefer platform games like mario. I'm sure is a good game in is own right. But i'm just not good at the FPS games, least not the ones i have tried. Third person i suppose i can do okay.

The last time i tried playing a metroid prime games was in school when some class mates at lunch would do DS download play games and i just dunno what to say about it, except "This is a metroid game?"


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I didn't mean to excuse it as a dumb reason. I just prefer platform games like mario. I'm sure is a good game in is own right. But i'm just not good at the FPS games, least not the ones i have tried. Third person i suppose i can do okay.


Until you've actually played I don't really think you can draw such a conclusion. In my view it doesn't actually play that much like other 'shoot' games, but in fact has many elements of platformers with traditional Metroid exploration. If you think that it's like Counterstrike or Halo, then you're wrong. Also, sorry for saying that it's a dumb reason, it's more that it's misplaced; I really do recommend you at least try out Metroid Prime before drawing a solid conclusion.



> The last time i tried playing a metroid prime games was in school when some class mates at lunch would do DS download play games and i just dunno what to say about it, except "This is a metroid game?"


While I am a huge fan of MP Hunters (one of my favourite DS games), it probably doesn't appeal to someone who hasn't played through at least MP1; I imagine it would be weird for Hunters being the first Prime game you played. (sorry for getting off-topic)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> While I am a huge fan of MP Hunters, it probably doesn't appeal to someone who hasn't played through at least MP1; I imagine it would be weird for Hunters being the first Prime game you played.


Well for one, i was using a d pad and hard to change the aspect of "You are playing a 3D game now, not 2D" So it wasn't the greatest considering i had very little time to try a download only game. 

But if i can find a copy of that collection disc on wii, i suppose i'll try it then, i wasn't trying to make a excuse or dismiss it as a good game, it just wasn't something i saw of interest with my lack of skill in the type of game it turned into.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But if i can find a copy of that collection disc on wii, i suppose i'll try it then, i wasn't trying to make a excuse or dismiss it as a good game, it just wasn't something i saw of interest with my lack of skill in the type of game it turned into.


I understand. Trust me, I'm not a fan of FPS either, but Metroid Prime is one of my favourite games of all time. I personally prefer it on the Gamecube (even emulated on Dolphin), but I know a lot of people who like the Wii Trilogy version just as much.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> I understand. Trust me, I'm not a fan of FPS either, but Metroid Prime is one of my favourite games of all time. I personally prefer it on the Gamecube (even emulated on Dolphin), but I know a lot of people who like the Wii Trilogy version just as much.


Well i mean you are buying 3 games for one price in one disc, on gamecube is 3 seperate games, besides the difference being i guess the controlls used is it as bad as resident evil games on wii or something? I just thought the decision was better cause it made more sense.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i mean you are buying 3 games for one price in one disc, on gamecube is 3 seperate games, besides the difference being i guess the controlls used is it as bad as resident evil games on wii or something? I just thought the decision was better cause it made more sense.


Well, if you're adamant on actually paying for them, Trilogy is on the Wii U eShop for $20USD, so I'd go with that. I don't think the Wii controls are bad at all, it's more that I'm more used to the GCN controls because that's what I played first.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2017)

I've beaten all of those games, but I haven't gotten 100% in every prime game, so I chose that.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 19, 2017)

if official games only, then the OG Metroid IMO


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Xiphiidae said:


> Well, if you're adamant on actually paying for them, Trilogy is on the Wii U eShop for $20USD, so I'd go with that. I don't think the Wii controls are bad at all, it's more that I'm more used to the GCN controls because that's what I played first.


Oh, so is one of those games that don't support other controll options even though would be nice for the option, man i really dislike those kinds of things, is just like, really, no option at all. Can't hurt to try them both out i guess. 


godreborn said:


> I've beaten all of those games, but I haven't gotten 100% in every prime game, so I chose that.


Which *ONE* Do you think is the hardest? Unless you calling all 4 games in the series a draw between them.


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 19, 2017)

I hated NES Metroid, just found it frustrating, Super Metroid was the first one I finished, using the guide that came in the "big box" version I had. Never made it past the 2nd boss on Metroid 2, bizarrely I still have the instruction manual for that one, though not the game. Fusion would be my favourite I think, It was the game I got with my first GBA SP, and be able to play a real, full featured Metroid on a handheld seemed like gaming perfection to me. I liked Zero Mission too, though it was a little bland. Hated Hunters (though bizarrely I have both the demo and full game cards). Should mention, I loved Metroid Prime Pinball, I know it's not really a Metroid game, but it is a ton of fun.

I really enjoyed Prime and Echoes, though I didn't manage to 100% the second game. The first one is one of my favourite games on any system, the adventuring aspect lifts it far above any conventional FPS. Retro did a wonderful job of transforming 2D sprites into 3D models, and there's so much to do - it also lets you link up a GBA and use Samus alien organic suit from Fusion, which is pretty cool IMHO.

I've never gotten anywhere with Prime 3, just hate the motion control, guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks. I always end up pointing the stupid Wiimote off screen in the heat of battle.

Didn't play Other M, don't really like 3rd person shooters.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 19, 2017)

I've never played a metroid game but I want to view the poll results so i voted for Metroid Fusion cause that sounds like it would be hard.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 19, 2017)

Arithmatics said:


> I've never played a metroid game but I want to view the poll results so i voted for Metroid Fusion cause that sounds like it would be hard.


Not that you helped but this is funny. Since i agree this is difficult. 

But why would you vote with no clue what to vote for? You could just left.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, so is one of those games that don't support other controll options even though would be nice for the option, man i really dislike those kinds of things, is just like, really, no option at all. Can't hurt to try them both out i guess.
> 
> Which *ONE* Do you think is the hardest? Unless you calling all 4 games in the series a draw between them.



it's difficult to say.  metrod prime 2 stands out at just beating the game.  I may have gotten 100% in metroid prime 1 or 2 though.  I know I haven't in part 3.  I rebought that game on the wii u.  I think it was part 3 anyway rather than the trilogy.


----------



## wf6608 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a tough one.
I'm torn between NES Metroid (or maybe Metroid II?) for a lack of in-game map and Prime 2, because on top of an additional dimmension there is also Light & Dark world system.
Also shoutouts to Zero Mission, for requiring pretty good shine-sparking skills.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jan 19, 2017)

Iirc I have played all the metroid games and collected all the power ups, the only one I haven't played is metroid hunter and the  no metroid federation forces. Anyway I think without a guide is really hard to collect all the power ups and scans on metroid prime series, I don't think it's necessary in corruption to scan all the creatures but that is really hard, for me that one was the hardest. metroid prime 1 an 2 are difficult because sometimes you only have one opportunity to scan a life form, if you didn't you have to start over from the beginning


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not that you helped but this is funny. Since i agree this is difficult.
> 
> But why would you vote with no clue what to vote for? You could just left.


i wanna see the poll results but i can't without voting. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## humulos (Feb 2, 2017)

Metroid is definitely the hardest because you have no indication of how well you are doing, but Super Metroid is close after that. Super with no guide, some of the power ups are pretty much impossible to find, since the game breaks its own rules occasionally. Those white dots don't always mean there's an item, and sometimes they just aren't there altogether, so there's no indication of something to collect. Fusion and Zero mission largely addressed this, though Zero Mission has some incredibly hard shinesparks to pull off, and if you can't get 100% in Other M, well full completion may not be your forte, no offense.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not that you helped but this is funny. Since i agree this is difficult.
> 
> But why would you vote with no clue what to vote for? You could just left.


This poll requires you vote to see the results :/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

grossaffe said:


> This poll requires you vote to see the results :/


Why is that a problem?


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why is that a problem?


Because if someone wants to see the results but doesn't have a proper opinion to vote, then said person might potentially vote for something at random to see the results.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

Voting rules changed.

Votes are displayed without requiring to vote.
Only one vote per member.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2017)

I've only completed Metroid Prime and Zero Mission. I've never 100%'d any. Also why are all (five?) metroid primes just put under a single vote?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 2, 2017)

WiiU said:


> I've only completed Metroid Prime and Zero Mission. I've never 100%'d any. Also why are all (five?) metroid primes just put under a single vote?


I never played any of them so i just put it like that, no offense to anyone. I just haven't gotten the chance to try. I wasn't sure if the game had a 100% factor to know.


----------

